# Look Who I Just Got A Call From



## annemarievdh (14/5/14)

I was to scared to answer...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ollypop (14/5/14)

*steals @annemarievdh 's phone and waits for call.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (14/5/14)

I have no idea what either of you are on about....????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (14/5/14)

think they're just 50 shades of horny right now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silverbear (14/5/14)

What's calling me right now, 26650 Hades mod with my Taifun GT, with Joytech USA Mix 18mg. 

Call answered

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RezaD (14/5/14)

Wayne said:


> What's calling me right now, 26650 Hades mod with my Taifun GT, with Joytech USA Mix 18mg.
> 
> Call answered



So you like it big huh?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silverbear (14/5/14)

RezaD said:


> So you like it big huh?


Big boys have Big Toys

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

Wayne said:


> Big boys have Big Toys


And the others have Evods.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RezaD (14/5/14)

Matthee said:


> And the others have Evods.



Watch it! My little Evod gives a big vaping experience...... The Mighty EVOD!!! It's like comparing dynamite with Semtex....yeah the dynamite is a big stick of explosive but a little piece of Semtex gives a big explosion!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Watch it! My little Evod gives a big vaping experience...... The Mighty EVOD!!! It's like comparing dynamite with Semtex....yeah the dynamite is a big stick of explosive but a little piece of Semtex gives a big explosion!!!


Thou doth protest too much.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (14/5/14)

Hahahahaha this is literally "mine is bigger and better than yours" competition


----------



## Silverbear (14/5/14)

Well show me your 26650 and I will show you mine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melinda (14/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I was to scared to answer...



We need a "droooooool"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/5/14)

Melinda said:


> We need a "droooooool"



100% agreed!!!


----------



## crack2483 (14/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I was to scared to answer...



Hey! Where'd you get my selfie from! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silverbear (14/5/14)




----------



## annemarievdh (14/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Hey! Where'd you get my selfie from!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Ye Ye you wish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (14/5/14)

You go girls!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/5/14)

I found the book terrible couldn't read more than 3 pages - but hot damn skippy whoever that is can call me anyday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (14/5/14)

Wayne said:


> Well show me your 26650 and I will show you mine.


Let me guess.............you get off from the gasps and stares you get when whipping it out in public?


----------



## annemarievdh (14/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I found the book terrible couldn't read more than 3 pages - but hot damn skippy whoever that is can call me anyday



That is Matt Bomer. He acts in "White Collar" and was in "Chuck"

Ow and Jaco reads it to me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silverbear (14/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Let me guess.............you get off from the gasps and stares you get when whipping it out in public?



Shock and Awe


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> That is Matt Bomer. He acts in "White Collar" and was in "Chuck"
> 
> Ow and Jaco reads it to me



I totally read that as Matt Boner

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (14/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I totally read that as Matt Boner



Noooooo  That is so funny hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (14/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I totally read that as Matt Boner



Looks like Gizmo has his work cut out for him!????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ollypop (15/5/14)

Well this thread went down the toilet while I was away.

Not that I'm complaining

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

Hahaha something like that


----------

